# wacko expressions



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

:w00t: caught this photo today .. Minnie looks SO WACCKOOO! crazy pup

*I know that many SM fluffs have the ability to make silly faces ... PLEASE POST THEM!!! :aktion033: the sillier the better*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness! That is just the funniest and cutest photo of Minnie!!!! :HistericalSmiley::smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: I'm off to bed now, but, I know I have some wacko expressions to share. Thanks for the nighttime giggles!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bahahahahaha loving the WACCKOOO look on Minnie :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I will search for a pic to share. For a wacko expression, I have one picture that I can think of now .. need to search for it 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: OH. MY. GOODNESS!!! That's the best picture ever!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a funny face on little Minnie, so cute. :wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

thank you  please do put up pics .. i feel like dogs sometimes make the weirdest faces ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Minnie, I came wunning just to show you my goofy expwession...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Omg, Kat, that photo is sooo wackily cute!!!! :wub: :wub: You always get the best shots! 

I can't seem to find my wacky Cody photo. I will keep looking.

Here's Josey.....Mommy, pweeze, get dat camerwa outta my face. I just woke up! I'm so embawassed.:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> Here's Josey.....Mommy, pweeze, get dat camerwa outta my face. I just woke up! I'm so embawassed.:blush:


:w00t: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH !!! Josey girl, even in your "bad hair" days, you look like a DOLL BABY :wub::wub::wub::wub: I just don't know how would I react towards you if I was able to reach you/hold you AWWWWWH I can't help it but squeeeeeeze the cuteness :wub::wub::wub:

I wish I looked that good in my bad hair days:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Minnie just made my day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg these r the cutest !!!!!!! i gotta search for a wacky face


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OK, here is one of Nadia. I've always thought it makes her look like an alien doggie, LOL.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> Hey Minnie, I came wunning just to show you my goofy expwession...


"bahahah yawss so fwunny" whata poofball.. i bet from far away someone thought a cloud had fallen from the sky :w00t::w00t:
let me guess but forgive me if i'm wrong .. is this snowy? i'm not good with maltese faces  



suzimalteselover said:


> Omg, Kat, that photo is sooo wackily cute!!!! :wub: :wub: You always get the best shots!
> 
> I can't seem to find my wacky Cody photo. I will keep looking.
> 
> Here's Josey.....Mommy, pweeze, get dat camerwa outta my face. I just woke up! I'm so embawassed.:blush:


oh poor Josey .. her expression is pricesless!! "aww no photos .. i'm not weady YET!!! :angry:"


aprilb said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Minnie just made my day!


GLAD she did !



uniquelovdolce said:


> omg these r the cutest !!!!!!! i gotta search for a wacky face


can't wait to see dolce's goofyness



gopotsgo said:


> OK, here is one of Nadia. I've always thought it makes her look like an alien doggie, LOL.


Nadie's from outerspace??? haha i keep on playing the twilight zone music in my head


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love this picture of Matilda, I have put it on here many times:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love this picture of Matilda, I have put it on here many times:HistericalSmiley:


That can't possibly Matilda with those dirty paws. Great shot:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Matilda is such a character! :HistericalSmiley: You all have such great shots of your dogs.

I took this one of Bogie at the Specialty. He actually fell asleep like this. 










He picked out this bag from one of the vendors and it is still his favorite. I was sure it would be too small for him but he likes the "hug" it gives him, I guess.

I also like the one currently in my avitar. Looks like he is giving me the stink eye!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love it when Tiffany's tongue hangs out the side of her mouth.









She also looks like a demon when she yawns.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: don't you just LOVE our babies:wub: they bring us great joy and loads of laughter:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

All the photos are great!!! :aktion033: I'm loving all these wacky expressions! :wub: This thread was a great idea, Agnes. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee has one that cracks me up,giving me the stink eye. He has a stuffed bug toy stuck to the velcro on his belly band "man pants",he looked so funny walking around w/ it stuck to him.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

these are all so funny  .. now if i have a bad day I can just go onto this thread


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All dressed up and licking her nose. 
Doesn't she look simply elegant? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

This will always be one of my favorites of pixie. She cracks me up!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love this picture of Matilda, I have put it on here many times:HistericalSmiley:


this one is a keeper !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are a few funny ones of Bailey. In the last one, I tried putting a top knot in his hair...and he looked at me like "Mommy, I think you've been looking at too many Malts...now take this offff my head!"


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Whoops...pictures didn't attach. Trying again...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HAHA  this thread is GREAT!!! I am loving all these pictures!!! these little guys are so good at making us giggle!! oh I hope the thread will be filled with more more more photos  I am looving them.



MaxnMinnie said:


> "bahahah yawss so fwunny" whata poofball.. i bet from far away someone thought a cloud had fallen from the sky :w00t::w00t:
> let me guess but forgive me if i'm wrong .. is this snowy? i'm not good with maltese faces


:HistericalSmiley: love your cloud description

Yup! you got it right on :thumbsup: that is Snowy. People who meet him in person can't help it but agree that he is a Goofball ... such a clown :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee has one that cracks me up,giving me the stink eye. He has a stuffed bug toy stuck to the velcro on his belly band "man pants",he looked so funny walking around w/ it stuck to him.


HAHA, this made me laugh. I can just see him walking around with his little hitch-hiker.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Agnes, I'm loving this thread so much! So glad you started it. Every fluff looks soooo cute and makes me laugh! :wub:





Cosy said:


> All dressed up and licking her nose.
> Doesn't she look simply elegant? :HistericalSmiley:


Oh my goodness, look at Cosy! She's so cute, looks a tiny stuffed animal. Are you sure she's real Brit?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: This thread is simply amazing!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have gone on a wacky photo shopping spree....haha!


wook at my tongue, i can woll it! 












ut oh, cwayze wady wif da camerwa again!











i'm busy working! i just know i can get dis bone buried!











i am getting vewy sweepy.











arrrrgh, shut off da camerwa fwash, mom! geesh!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh! These have me giggling uncontrollably at work. They are all so CUTE. I've always wondered if Suzy's Josie always looked as perfect as in her sig. :HistericalSmiley:

I have to confess tho -- I have a secret love for Cosy.:wub: She's just so darned adorable!!!!! Brit if she's ever missing..:chili:..well don't come check up on me ok???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> Omg, Kat, that photo is sooo wackily cute!!!! :wub: :wub: You always get the best shots!
> 
> I can't seem to find my wacky Cody photo. I will keep looking.
> 
> Here's Josey.....Mommy, pweeze, get dat camerwa outta my face. I just woke up! I'm so embawassed.:blush:


You are such a babydoll, you could never look wacky!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> You are such a babydoll, you could never look wacky!!!!


That's a paw in the electric socket, right :HistericalSmiley:there! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just took a couple more of Matilda:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh I love her:wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

ROFLMAO!:HistericalSmiley:

These pictures are spectacular! What a joy these little critters bring us! :wub:

Here's two of my favorite "whacko expressions" pics of Button...


Button expressing her Royal Opinion of the hoodie I got her last fall...











... AND...

my absolute favorite, the infamous "bath" picture, where she is standing on my washing machine waiting for me to start her blow dry. That expression on her face... ROFLMAO! :HistericalSmiley:


HEY! Dis is my BAF! 

IS DERE NO PWIVACY IN DIS HOWSE?!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Whoops...pictures didn't attach. Trying again...


 
gosh Bailey reminds me so much of a stuffed animal my daughter had when she was young, I love the first picture


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just took a couple more of Matilda:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


I love that first and last photo! Matilda is so precious. :tender: But, where are her balls? I think she's telling you in that last photo to go get them. :HistericalSmiley:



mamapajamas said:


> ROFLMAO!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> These pictures are spectacular! What a joy these little critters bring us! :wub:
> 
> ...


Button, I know what you mean. What does it take to get a girl her privacy? Haha That hoodie pic is a classic!!!! Awe, she's too cute to be a devil. :wub2: I love that hoodie, how funny!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, love all the wacko faces. here's brooklyns. Looks like he is laughing LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wanna to see wacko? 






Ready?? 







Abbey was really caught off guard at her surprise party last year....




View attachment 89525


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my she was really surprised.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

donnanj said:


> LOL, love all the wacko faces. here's brooklyns. Looks like he is laughing LOL
> 
> View attachment 89524


From the look of the siggie pic, Brooklyn ALWAYS has a big smile on his face. What a sweet face! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

*I can already taste that cookie...*












*Skunk Lil' Stinker costume...*
*Can we take it off now Mommy please?*


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, they are all so adorable. I'm glad to see that the hanging out tongue seems to be common for Maltese. I was beginning to wonder why Kirby does that so much. Here's a couple pics I took of him today, haven't had time to go through the gazillion of pictures I've taken before. It takes about 10 pics to get 1 good one LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

ohmygosh kirby .. you silly boy !!  

ahh studying for my first exam of junior year. looking at these pics are a nice "break" from everything!! so many silly maltese showing off their personality!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok! I gotta admit it that this one of my very favorite threads .... i came to check on its update and sooo glad that i did......:smrofl::HistericalSmiley: these little ones are such goofballs :wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Wanna to see wacko?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hysterical!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

hope minnie doesn't find out about this 
not her best day :blink:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

All the photos are so comical and cute.



MaxnMinnie said:


> hope minnie doesn't find out about this
> not her best day :blink:


Haha, that's too funny! I love tongue photos. (We won't tell Minnie.) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just somehow caught this thread for the first time. I have to bookmark it for when my days are going south. A sure fire smile producer. Great pix. Have to see if I have anything for Tyler somewhere in my files.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

These area as wacko as I've got:
Sticking his tongue out at someone. Couldn't be me could it?:innocent:









Auditioning for Dancing with the Star's Dogs. :HistericalSmiley:1-2 cha cha cha!









On a secret mission with the stink eye.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are Aolani's entries: 

Ma, I don't wike dees shoes:



























And a couple of tongue pics:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, these guys are so adorable.

Those pics of Aolani just crack me up, he is so photogenic. I love the one hating the shoes.....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

He almost looks drunk in the last one. You make greeting cards with these, especially with the snow background. He looks like he singing in the first one with the snow :w00t:


----------

